# Is This A Hint Of The Coming Winter



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

What do you think?

http://www.idahostatesman.com/102/story/530075.html


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

lets hope the snow comes east ward. need some good snow this year.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

theres been a lot of early snows so far this year. hope its a sign of what's to come. and yes, bring it east!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

It very may well be. California had it coldest night and day since 1983


----------

